# Riding Lawnmower Suggestions for my Old Man



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey Guys-

My dad is getting older and sick of walking behind his mower to do his almost an acre lot. He is looking for a ride on lawnmower. Does anyone have any suggestions on brands? Really all he's looking for is a dependable machine that is is simple to run. Open to both new and used. What would you suggest?

Really appreciate any tips, brands to avoid, etc.


----------



## DoubleBarrel (May 19, 2019)

I hear that Jesse. My old man, and mom when she's not working, maintain about 4 acres on the farm I was raised on. He's got a John Deere with I think a 42" cut. It does the job for him but he mows several days of the week, in sections. I've tried to get him to pull the trigger on a larger commercial zero turn but he doesn't think they offer the best cut. My dad is also not big on having a pristine yard such as those you see here, and I don't blame him. It's pretty much just get the grass cut.

Maybe a little more info would help some the pros help you and your dad out. Budget? Grass type?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Northern mix, country lawn. He doesn't do prem, or really maintain much. I think his budget is around $1200. Def open to quality used machines, just don't know what to look for. Ease of operation and reliability are most important.

Thanks all!


----------



## DoubleBarrel (May 19, 2019)

I'm not suggesting this as I have no experience, but my local Lowe's has a couple Craftsmen 30inch cuts at that price point. Could step up to a 42 inch cut for a few hundred more. Does the yard have a lot of obstacles, beds, trees, tight turns? All things I mention to try and help in yalls consideration. Sorry I can't point you to a guaranteed solution.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

There are some tight spots and he will need to use a push mower for some of them.. I know $1200 is low for a new machine, but I'm open to used tractors as well. Thanks


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Maybe a Cub Cadet?


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Old JD 318 perhaps? Hard to find one that isn't overpriced, but if you can get one with a liquid cooled kawi that is how I would go.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

IMO Cub Cadet XT1 is the best bang for the buck in that price range that has hydro static transmission @ $1500.

A Troy Built Pony is about $ 1200, but is gear driven and pretty basic.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

In my neck of the woulds folks swear by Husqvarna riders. Of course all their riders are made about an hour away from where I live. Orangeburg, SC


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I second a Cub XT1. I would get the 46" deck fir that size lot. You could find one used at a dealer probably if you tried hard enough.

Keep in mind the maintenance on a rider (blade sharpening) is significantly more work than a push mower.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Expencive but I love my Rider
. You can get in tight spots and under shrubs/benches and the like. YouTube videos show how good it is. :thumbup:


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

In my spare time I work on mowers and blowers. The 30" riders are a nightmare. The best bargains are 42s. The name brands are pretty much the same. I've gotten the best support from Troybilt. They have good manuals too.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I second a Cub XT1. I would get the 46" deck fir that size lot. You could find one used at a dealer probably if you tried hard enough.
> 
> Keep in mind the maintenance on a rider (blade sharpening) is significantly more work than a push mower.


Curious what makes these blades more difficult to sharpen.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@jabopy Wow! Looked it up. That looks like one great piece of machinery. I think I'd like it better than a zero turn if I was in the market for such a thing.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@jessehurlburt the blades themselves are no different. Getting the blades + deck removed from a traditional riding mower is a different story.

I can from walking into the garage to pulling start cable on push mower sharpen the blade in 10-15 mins. Including balancing the blade and cleaning the underside of the deck.

That same task for the riding mower takes 30-45 minutes. Removing the deck, and putting it back on is 10-15 of those minutes, another 5 mins to clean the deck, and you also have double the blades to sharpen.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @jessehurlburt the blades themselves are no different. Getting the blades + deck removed from a traditional riding mower is a different story.
> 
> I can from walking into the garage to pulling start cable on push mower sharpen the blade in 10-15 mins. Including balancing the blade and cleaning the underside of the deck.
> 
> That same task for the riding mower takes 30-45 minutes. Removing the deck, and putting it back on is 10-15 of those minutes, another 5 mins to clean the deck, and you also have double the blades to sharpen.


Oh yeah, you're not tipping a riding mower into the service position, makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

[/quote]

Oh yeah, you're not tipping a riding mower into the service position, makes sense. Thanks.
[/quote]

Rear engine snapper you could.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> jessehurlburt the blades themselves are no different. Getting the blades + deck removed from a traditional riding mower is a different story.
> 
> I can from walking into the garage to pulling start cable on push mower sharpen the blade in 10-15 mins. Including balancing the blade and cleaning the underside of the deck.
> 
> That same task for the riding mower takes 30-45 minutes. Removing the deck, and putting it back on is 10-15 of those minutes, another 5 mins to clean the deck, and you also have double the blades to sharpen.


Get these - https://www.amazon.com/RhinoGear-EZ-Lift-Rider-Ramps/dp/B004RFQIKA/ref=asc_df_B004RFQIKA/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312074881874&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7380355972904207700&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9004042&hvtargid=pla-585990572534&psc=1 :thumbup:

It raises the mower enough to have access to the blades w/o removing the deck.










^ my old JD before I sold it.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> > jessehurlburt the blades themselves are no different. Getting the blades + deck removed from a traditional riding mower is a different story.
> ...


You're a solid dude


----------

